# معرض البلاستيك فى القاهرة (8 مارس الى 11 مارس)



## م / محمود (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة و الاخوات المشاركين فى المنتدى و بالاخص بالمهتمين بصناعة البلاستيك 
ادعوكم للمشاركة بمعرض ماكبنات البلاستيك بارض المعارض من 8 مارس الى 11 مارس 


http://www.plastex-online.com​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكرك جدا جدا اخي وأتمنى منك ومن الجميع الاعلان عن المؤتمرات والمعارض التي ستقعد حتى يعلم بها الجميع ومن يحضر لا يبخل علينا بم استفاد :31: 

بارك الله بك م / محمود  ​


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م / محمود (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للاخت صناعة المعمار على الاهتمام و الشكر كل الشكر الى مشرفى و مشتركى منتدى المهندسين العرب الذين شكلوا وحدة نتمنى ان تكون ايضا خارج المنتدى


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

شکرا کثیر جدا


----------



## محمد فوزى محمود (15 فبراير 2007)

الأخ العزيز / م محمود 
جزاكم اللـه كل خير علي الدعوة .
ونسأل هل ستكون في المعرض , أين .
لكى يشرفنا التعرف عليك .
أخوك / محمد فوزى


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فى عمرك


----------



## remy (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء المنسي (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير واتمني ان نلتقي هناك انا طالب با المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا جامعه بنها وانا من المهتمين بمجال العمل في PET recycl ودي كن مشروعي وشا ركت به في اسبوع شباب الجامعات هذا العام ولدي افكار جديده جدا وبعض الاستفسارات


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (7 مارس 2013)

انا مهتم ايضا بمجال العمل فى بلاستيك pet انا شغال فى هذا المجال اصبح منتشرا فى بطريقه جميله يا ريت كل واحد شغال فى المجال او بيدرس ممكن ان نعمل صفحه باسم pet يا ريت يهتم بهذا الموضوع


----------



## يوسف كوبرلو (21 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يبدوا انني مشترك جديد في هذا المنتدى وحيث انني املك معمل نفخ بلاستيك لذا اكون ممتنا في استلام اية معلومات بخصوص معارض البلاستيك وحيث انني غير متاكد من تاريخ اعلان المذكور اعلاه ارجو شاكرا اعلامي بها مع الشكر
اخوكم ابوسرمد العراقي


----------

